# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Vaginale ontsteking - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Vagina-ontsteking*

Een infectie van de vagina wordt veroorzaakt door ziekteverwekkende micro-organismen. Wanneer de zuurgraad van de vagina niet in balans is, kan er al snel een woekering van bacteriën plaatsvinden. Door de verminderde afweer wordt het voor een schimmel of bacterie gemakkelijker om toe te slaan. Er kan hierdoor een vaginale ontsteking ontstaan. 
Vanaf de eerste menstruatie tot aan de menopauze heeft iedere vrouw te maken met vaginale afscheiding. Dit is namelijk een onderdeel van het natuurlijke reinigingsmechanisme van het lichaam. Je hoeft je pas zorgen te maken als de hoeveelheid, kleur of geur van deze afscheiding verandert. 
Klachten van een vaginale ontsteking zijn meestal pijn, jeuk, zwelling en soms moeilijkheden bij het vrijen. Er is ook vaker aandrang tot urineren (kleine hoeveelheid). Het plassen geeft vaak een branderig gevoel. De behandeling van een vaginale infectie bestaat uit antischimmelmedicatie of een antibioticum (middel tegen bacterieën). Kijk voor meer informatie ook bij het onderwerp Vaginale schimmelinfectie. 

*!!!Overmatige verzorging van de vagina kan het bacteriële evenwicht verstoren. Hierdoor wordt de kans op vaginale infecties groter.* 

Goedgekeurd door: N. van Hasselt, arts 
(bron: Gezondheidsplein.nl)

----------

